# Bible Explorer!



## LifeInReturn (Mar 1, 2007)

I love this program. I have so many free add-on books in it.

*http://www.bible-explorer.com*

The list of free books:
*http://www.bible-explorer.com/fbe_scripts/free.cgi*

It's really great software, you all.


----------

